# Java ist auch eine Insel - iPad2



## Ollek (18. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand das Buch Java ist auch eine Insel aufs iPad 2 bekommen als eBook?

Wäre eine schönes Sache, wenn ich Informationen dazu bekommen würde.. :rtfm:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Aug 2011)

Kenne das IPad nicht (wenn ich mir ein Tablet holen würde, dann eher eines auf dem Android läuft), aber: die insel kann man kostenlos downloaden. Wenn du die iwie aufs IPad bekommst, könntest du sie mit einem HTML-Viewer öffnen.


----------



## inv_zim (18. Aug 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem HP Touchpad per Homebrew einen Nginx Webserver installiert und greife dann einfach über den Browser über localhost auf die Dokus zu... eignet sich auch für JavaDocs. Beim iPad wahrscheinlich aber nicht so einfach möglich?


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Aug 2011)

Der html Code der Insel ist so aufgebaut, dass er auch ohne Webserver angeschaut werden kann - einfach so im Browser. Es wird doch wohl einen Webbrowser auf dem iPad geben - oder nicht?


----------



## inv_zim (18. Aug 2011)

Ich bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob file:// Urls erlaubt sind, oder Zugriff auf das Dateisystem generell...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Aug 2011)

Webseite auf Ipad speichern, offline anschauen- App? scheint über apps möglich sein. Jz stellt sich noch die Frage wie gut das geht und ob du einfach die Dateien auf dein IPad ziehen kannst oder im worst case jede Seite einzeln mit der App downloaden musst.


----------



## MarderFahrer (18. Aug 2011)

Bevor man das macht, würde ich eher Vorschlagen das zip von galileocomputing runterzuladen und sich nach einem Tool umzusehen, welches html Folder Strukturen in pdf konvertieren kann.

Dann kann man sich das ganze schön in iBooks durchlesen.


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Aug 2011)

Das Tool brauchst du gar nicht 
Da ist das pdf


----------



## Gregorrr (18. Aug 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Das Tool brauchst du gar nicht
> Da ist das pdf



Witzbold!


----------



## schalentier (18. Aug 2011)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> Witzbold!



? 

Grad probiert, der Link von andi geht wunderbar. Safari bietet auch gleich an, das PDF im iCabBrowser zu oeffen, dann hat man den vollen eBook-Lesekomfort und kanns auch offline lesen.


----------



## inv_zim (19. Aug 2011)

Da fehlen aber über 1000 Seiten, ist eher eine Leseprobe


----------



## Miness (19. Aug 2011)

Du kannst das downloadbare ZIP-File der Insel mit dem GoodReader auf dem iPad downloaden, entpacken und dann darin offline lesen. Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## MarderFahrer (19. Aug 2011)

Interessant. Das mit dem GoodReader. Ist der auch gut zu bedienen?

ich habe bisher nur Erfahrung mit pdf's in iBooks gehabt, und das funktionerte ziemlich gut. So mit markieren und Lesezeichen usw.


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Aug 2011)

inv_zim hat gesagt.:


> Da fehlen aber über 1000 Seiten, ist eher eine Leseprobe



Hm - sorry, das habe ich nicht bemerk. Wenn ich rar entpacken könnte ...
Ist 9MB gross und soll ein pdf beinhalten (In weniger als 3 Minuten gefunden)

EDIT: rar entpackt - hat über 1000 Seiten - wer es will und einen Weg weiss .....


----------



## Miness (19. Aug 2011)

@MarderFahrer

Grundsätzlich lese ich auch lieber und häufiger PDFs in iBooks, das ist klar. Aber für HTML-Dokumente wie die Insel ist der GoodReader prima zu bedienen. Du kannst durch die Seiten navigieren wie auf der Website - einfach offline!


----------



## Gregorrr (19. Aug 2011)

Ja, genau, da fehlten 1000 Seiten  ... Egal.

Ich hab gestern die 9. Auflage als PDF gefunden - nicht original, aber da hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht, das von HTML in PDF umzuwandeln, sieht ok aus.

Jetzt weiß nicht, ob ich das hier posten darf, ansonsten, muss man bissl googln, dann findet man es!
Original, wäre schöner, aber anscheinend bietet das Galileo nicht an, warum auch immer.


----------



## GilbertGrape (19. Aug 2011)

Ich finde den GoodReader auch total super, habe aber wohl ein etwas anderes Anwendungsgebiet. Ich nutze ihn um pdfs zu lesen, darin zu markern und sowas. Das wird man ja in der insel nicht unbedingt machen...


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Aug 2011)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab gestern die 9. Auflage als PDF gefunden - nicht original, aber da hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht, das von HTML in PDF umzuwandeln, sieht ok aus.
> 
> Jetzt weiß nicht, ob ich das hier posten darf, ansonsten, muss man bissl googln, dann findet man es!
> Original, wäre schöner, aber anscheinend bietet das Galileo nicht an, warum auch immer.



Das ist wohl dasselbe das ich gefunden habe. Es ist zwar ein OpenBook - also insofern ist ja weiterverbreiten zulässig, aber dennoch - weiteres per PN ;-)


----------

